# JPW all welded stand up paddle boards



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

Greetings from Jack's Plastic Welding Inc. 

We have another wonderful product for your review. All welded Stand UP Paddle Boards.

Why the emphasis on welding?.... Some of you may have already been experiencing a pattern of failure on your stand up paddle boards. When a seam comes loose after a couple of years, you patch it, and the seam will just pop open in another spot. This is because the glue is getting "tired". The extra air pressure that is required in the boards makes this problem more prevalant that a glued PVC raft, and stand up paddle boards have just been out long enough for this problem to start surfacing. For this reason we have developed a technique that allows us to weld the air structure of a paddle board so there is no glue failure (no glue, no glue failure!). It has been difficult to figure out the way to make the boards kick, not to mention the techniques to weld them. However we have been welding inflatable drop stitch raft floors on self bailing Whitewater rafts since 1993, and we took this on as a challange to prove we can make a better product than anything they can do off shore. 

Please read more about the evolution of this product 

See what it takes to compete with chinese inflatables

Built in the USA, with real warranties that you can collect on, but most likely will not have to.

sincerely,

Jack


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

While not a SUPler yet, I have been impressed with JPW products in the past. Thanks for the great products which I have purchased from you.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Jack,

Very exited for you guys and to try one myself. So, the question is...
Will you be offering the board(s) through all of your dealers or just SOL in Telluride? Any plans to take them to events and let folks demo them?

- M


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

*Jack*

Yes we plan to have them available through Four corners river sports, Alpine Quest also expressed interest. I will try to get others interested too. The goood thing is that we can modify the design fairly rapidly to fit what our market wants. believe it or not, I am a super novice, and will be trying to learn in the surf not in the river, so my feedback may not be as appropriate as that from river sports. If fact Tony Miley has been trying to get us to do this for years, and it was only recently that I figured it out. Sol paddle boards is not Interested. They decided the project was getting out of hand after the 4th prototype. They may become interested later. I do not know. 

Jack


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Ten Mile Creek Kayaks is in!!!!!!*

Jack,

Sweet, all about made in the USA!!! Put a red, white and blue Jack's logo on it....

TMCK

Keep the Hairy Side Up...


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------

